
Ask HN: What is your favorite way to do introductions with a new team? - sheepybloke
I&#x27;m coming up to my first meeting a with a new team I&#x27;m leading and am hoping to do something interesting around introductions beyond the generic formula of Name, position, and favorite ice cream. What is your favorite ways to do introductions? What ways do you find are really helpful early on to develop a strong team before going into the storming phase?
======
giantg2
The best I experienced is to have every member of the team ask the new person
1 to 3 questions. Stuff like what are your hobbies, what's it's like being a
beekeeper, etc. As the new person, I didn't think I'd like it, but I really
did.

------
lilfermat
Two truths and lie and have everyone in the team make a guess. Can be a lot of
fun and you learn a lot about your colleagues.

